# Drill .020 no problem



## Riverlandrobo (Jan 29, 2021)

Had some .020 holes to drill and one .032....have to have SPEED and a steady hand......or better yet my setup in your shop....a dremel tool and cable driven chuck I have...but a way to hold it....ok  made it to be held in my aloris tool holder to be used in conjunction with the collet chuck and collets...I tig welded this aluminum holder to hold the pencil grinder end of the cable chuck


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 29, 2021)

Got to get a tig one of these days! Nice work
-M


----------

